# Velvet Worm for sale?



## deadtragedy (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi! I made this account just for this haha. I recently fell down the rabbithole of velvet worms and I'm looking to buy one. So far the only places I could come up with are bugsincyberspace.com. This seems to be the most likely place for me so far, but I they're not available and I haven't been able to get in contact with them; and thespidershop.co.uk which, they seem to appear once in awhile, according to someone I asked but they're in the uk and i'm in the us and I'm not sure if they would even ship here. Anywhere else I could try? I'm fascinated and in love with these little guys and it's torture not being able to find any sellers for them!


----------



## NMTs (Mar 4, 2022)

Those are very interesting!  I found a link to a potential seller in the US that is a member of AB - https://arachnoboards.com/members/abraxascomplex.13740/

You may have seen that already, too, which is why you're here...  Good luck!


----------



## me and my Ts (Mar 4, 2022)

BugsInCyberSpace has them for sale every once and a while but they’re very pricey

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Mar 5, 2022)

Buy directly from a breeder, talk to people who seem to know things about the subject and they can direct you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dry Desert (Mar 5, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> Buy directly from a breeder, talk to people who seem to know things about the subject and they can direct you.


So you have never purchased from shops / retailers ??.
If people don't support retailers, then soon there won't be any.
Then you can inbreed your t's to your heart's content, as there will be precious little live food available after a while, no hardware nothing, just inbreed t's.
Who's going to supply these things in the long term  - you ??

Reactions: Thinking 2


----------



## Edan bandoot (Mar 5, 2022)

Dry Desert said:


> So you have never purchased from shops / retailers ??.
> If people don't support retailers, then soon there won't be any.
> Then you can inbreed your t's to your heart's content, as there will be precious little live food available after a while, no hardware nothing, just inbreed t's.
> Who's going to supply these things in the long term  - you ??


I've never seen a retailer sell healthy CB specimens where I live, I'm sure they exist in the US, but price and variety will be better if you go directly to breeders.

Didn't you have me blocked? Or was that someone else..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Mar 5, 2022)

Dry Desert said:


> So you have never purchased from shops / retailers ??.
> If people don't support retailers, then soon there won't be any.
> Then you can inbreed your t's to your heart's content, as there will be precious little live food available after a while, no hardware nothing, just inbreed t's.
> Who's going to supply these things in the long term  - you ??


Nice jump from: buy your animals directly from someone who breeds them
To: all tarantulas will be inbred. 


Not sure how buying directly from a breeder means that all your tarantulas will be inbred...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## me and my Ts (Mar 5, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> I've never seen a retailer sell healthy CB specimens where I live, I'm sure they exist in the US, but price and variety will be better if you go directly to breeders.
> 
> Didn't you have me blocked? Or was that someone else..


Bugs In Cyber Space has captive bred specimens


----------



## goliathusdavid (Mar 6, 2022)

There is an import that happens once or twice a year which a few people here on AB are a part of. Joyfully, interstate movements after that are unregulated For more info I would recommend messaging @Arthroverts ... Honest to god strangest phylum ever, I love them so much

Also check out this chat: 
Velvet Worm Chat

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 6, 2022)

Ay, I help with the somewhat regular import of _Epiperipatus barbadensis_ to the US, though an import may or may not happen this year. To stay on top of things you want to get on @AbraxasComplex's mailing list though.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## jrh3 (Mar 8, 2022)

@DITB might have some of them. I think he used to keep them.


----------



## Chinverts (May 14, 2022)

I am currently breeding Epiperipatus barbadensis here in the USA. They are not a cheap animal but def one of the coolest I've kept.


----------



## Chinverts (May 14, 2022)

Yeah they have very easily become one of the coolest things I've got.


----------



## jc55 (May 14, 2022)

I saw a picture of one that was a blue color which was stunning but i imagine something like that would not be cheap.


----------



## Chinverts (May 14, 2022)

Peripatopsis alba is a really cool species


----------



## jc55 (May 14, 2022)

That is cool and the more i research these the more fascinating they become.I really have never seen them around or even heard anyone mention then other than this site but it seems there needs to be more breeding projects.


----------



## Chinverts (May 14, 2022)

There absolutely does.


----------



## Mickel24 (Jun 1, 2022)

Chinverts said:


> I am currently breeding Epiperipatus barbadensis here in the USA. They are not a cheap animal but def one of the coolest I've kept.


Hi, are you going  to be selling any of the baby velvet worms? If so im def interested if your successful!


----------



## Chinverts (Jun 1, 2022)

They have been producing for a while. Gonna list them again maybe late fall.


----------



## Mickel24 (Jun 1, 2022)

Chinverts said:


> They have been producing for a while. Gonna list them again maybe late fall.


 oh wow thats looking awesome! They look healthy! I'm pretty new to forums so for listing I don't really understand will I have to look under another post, is there way you could shoot me an email or something possibly?


----------



## Chinverts (Jun 1, 2022)

Keep your eyes open come late October early Nov. I'll comment here before I list them anywhere

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## pinkjacket (Oct 5, 2022)

Chinverts said:


> Keep your eyes open come late October early Nov. I'll comment here before I list them anywhere


If I comment here, I'll get notified when you finally list them for sale (whenever you comment here), yeah? Or do I have to get mentioned in order for that to happen? It's been a while since I frequented a forum, so I'm just making sure I know how to keep in touch in order to be made aware of whenever you have them available.


----------



## paumotu (Oct 6, 2022)

pinkjacket said:


> If I comment here, I'll get notified when you finally list them for sale (whenever you comment here), yeah? Or do I have to get mentioned in order for that to happen? It's been a while since I frequented a forum, so I'm just making sure I know how to keep in touch in order to be made aware of whenever you have them available.


you can turn on notifications for this thread by clicking the 'watch' button

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TwistedTec (Oct 24, 2022)

Chinverts said:


> Keep your eyes open come late October early Nov. I'll comment here before I list them anywhere


Very interested it’s about that time let me know if your still selling some


----------



## Chinverts (Oct 28, 2022)

Hey, it seems I had some losses in my group. I am going to be be holding onto those that survived for now and making sure they stay healthy and continue to grow and reproduce. This had hit me hard so I've stayed quiet on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## virababsurdo (Oct 28, 2022)

You have my sympathy. Hopefully the population recovers to its former strength.


----------



## pinkjacket (Oct 28, 2022)

Ah, man, that's quite unfortunate. I hope your colony recovers. Velvet worms are definitely something I may not be ready for. Wishing you the best of luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beauha (Nov 3, 2022)

Sorry to hear that, I hope things turn around


----------

